# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کمکک لازمم شدید در رابطه با انتخاب رشته

## rezabr1999

سلام. من امسال برای سال سوم کنکور دادم. سال اول 10 هزار شدم ولی سال دوم و امسال خراب کردم به علت مشلات شخصی و خانوداگی . من از سال دوم موقع انتخاب رشته دوست داشتم انسانی بخونم و حقوق بخونم هنوزم دوست دارم بخونم. امسال شکر خدا مشکلاتم کمتر شده وقت ازاد دارم بتونم درس بخونم ولی نیاز به مشورت دارم. میخوام تصمیمی بگیرم که درست باشه و به کمک نیاز دارم. 1-درباره رشته حقوق نیاز به اطلاعات دارم 3- درباره دروس رشته انسانی و کنکورش و دانشگاهاش اگه اطلاعاتی دارید بدید 3- ایا اصلا کار درستیه تجربی رو ول کنم برم انسانی؟ من از بازار کار میترسم ولی پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی رو اصلا دوست دارم ولی از بازار کار حقوق هیچ اطلاعی ندارم . ممنون

----------

